# I just realized, I have no real friends - Feels like nobody likes me



## Teenager (May 24, 2014)

Hello, first time poster here. I am one month shy of becoming 18 years old. 

I moved alot growing up, which gave me the opportunity to meet so many great people and make a lot of friends. I have always had a best friend I could rely on, except until I moved back home. I have friends at school, but it feels like none of them like me. They never invite me to hangout with them after school nor are they really there for me when it's rough. My relationship with my dad and stepmother is kind of soaring. It feels like they are plotting against me, to get rid of me. I speak to my brothers often enough, but my eldest brother often ignores me when I speak to him. 

I have no cried in years, until this occurred to me today. Honestly, I am hoping that after I leave for universities, I will have a chance to make better friends. Though, it feels like I don't have the energy to go through all of this again. 

Since my school is quite small, I have not found a girl I feel something for. I have had a girlfriend in middle school, when I lived in France, but I haven't had any other relationship with a girl since then

The saddest thing is, I have nobody to speak to about this, which is why I resorted to posting this thread. I just can't bare it anymore


----------



## letskatme (May 21, 2014)

I feel like we're on the same boat. I came to a new school this year because I realized the friends I had made at my old school weren't for me. (They would invite me out sometimes, but I always felt like they didn't really like me.) It's been better this year, but really lonely. I've made a few acquaintances but in general everyone is settled in their friend groups and aren't looking for anyone new.
I'm also going to college in September and I'm reeeaaally hoping I can find friends. From what I've heard, it's pretty easy there.


----------

